# Seiko Dolce 8J41 Thermo compensated qtz. Incoming



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive been after one of these for a while, and i have its cousin in the form of an 8j off shoot A version which is earlier and only accurate to 20 seconds a year...which lets face it is not good enough is it? I wanted the full 8J 10 second per year effect, preferably in a vintage watch. And ive found one and bought it. From the serial numbers its a watch produced in a year ending in 9. Im assuming its therefore an 89 or 99 and looking at the design probably the latter. So the movement specs.

The current use of the 8j41 is in the seiko sacm171 (which ironically looks very much like my lesser 8A from around 1981). This is a Dolce branded watch with the trade mark crown and 33mm diameter in a very restrained case design. As below.

https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/seiko-dolce-quartz-sacm171

From what i can gather the seiko 8j and 9f movements are similar to those used in the grand seikos and the 8j is thermo compensated to give an accuracy of + or - 10 seconds per year.










The movement was used in some GS models and is credited with being a highly accurate, highly reliable, top line movement. One of the attractions is that it is also small and slim to about 33mm and 5mm respectively. Business suit compatible etc.

My issue was with paying the 400 quid that Seiko still ask for the SACM, nice though it is. Also i wanted something different from my lesser 8A.

I cam across this 8J41 - 6140 and quiet liked the style remember its going to be a fairly discreet 33mm and it struck me with its Cartier esq looks. It coming from Romania (off a well known ebay seller so safe enough) Some pics from the seller.

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="133.33"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/73006372_179989036499805_6345185014375776256_n.jpg?_nc_cat=106&_nc_oc=AQkJWwG9VC23LfDx_GV2kjSaQKYmhl8GexOO8dFmY2YBZXfAj_JpeCo-eTlPgBD5tgRjXEQZUslFK7hb2Q-nhoPu&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=b849056da5c1dfbd63da897984eb149b&oe=5E28AC73[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="133.33"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/72970414_179989093166466_6211901892734222336_n.jpg?_nc_cat=102&_nc_oc=AQmS2mkIuaVlcUszKP3iqlNIvCx8uSkzZHeHEm0fgV0Mh4NEPhzBE9TJmWtqZ21--3IBkwf925t2DMBhtq3Cqt7C&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=5544211d5846a87c8e298e48dd618b44&oe=5E1C6346[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="133.33"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/72410025_179989126499796_4137295610590003200_n.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_oc=AQkG9weG6L9Ld8FGLv2csRbFMUTXC2RIZ6hF-3SVhsQgsuBC9B3zXAj8rCr4C9rNRNg963D-zh70powpCfUh_OVN&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=65ed773fdbb58bb3081264f172830fb5&oe=5E6133FA[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="133.33"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/72554127_179989199833122_7352132859903082496_n.jpg?_nc_cat=103&_nc_oc=AQm65JMQVKvxV300fKD5r6vitDuX86-S6sQCLheMHzQecLc1GC2e7SfoHAiXO641hEG_AYu5g7yPAyOO_QFL10S6&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=4c6517ee98f4e8293cec283988ec1bae&oe=5E168BDB[/IMG]


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Very smart looking watch. I look forward to seeing your photos. Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes i'll get some better pictures when it arrives and some impressions on how it feels.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Lovely looking watch , Nigel . Look forward to your thoughts on it when it arrives . :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks lads it should be a good un


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Its arrived and very nice too. In mint condition. 33mm without crown and 4.5mm slim. Im pretty sure its a 1998 as its the full 8j41 mvmt and im sure they didnt do that in 88. Also the clasp looks 90s. Quality is very high. Think omega seamaster 120m qtz from the late 90s and you wont be far off. Some pics...and rembember this keeps time to within 10 seconds a year. Not bad eh. It arrived from Romania troublefree perfectly tracked off an ebay seller. Ive started sourcing my watches from abroad now as prices are much better and the stock is more interesting with the jdm models etc like this one especially in seikos.































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

That looks really cracking!


----------

